# Don't forget to check those clearance aisles!



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Kim found this Maisto messterpiece at Mal-Wart today for the princely sum of $4.97. 









They also had a '57 corvette and some modern SUVs for the same price


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Our Walmart is worthless.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

This one usually is too... We NEVER saw these things at Christmas


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Toys R Us and Walmart used to be good sources for scale vehicles in the time periods I am interested in, but over the years they seemed to have gone towards offering only current model cars, sports cars or formula cars. It's impossible to find anything from the 05,06 and very rare to find any models older than 1957 on their shelfs. Ebay is a much better source.


----------

